# New here not so new to aquariums



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there,

I am Darren, new to the forum not an expert but not so new to fish.

my wife and I just moved and are in the process of re-setting up our angel tank. We decided to have a real good go at planting the tank and getting them establised before stocking. Our tank is 130 litre (32 gallon) 600mm wide 600mm high and 350mm deep I have earthy colored gravel 3-5mm in diametre to which I will add/subsitute some Aquaclay ground. Currently soaking and boiling some mopano driftwood to leech some tannins. Have a few questions

Thinking about using a DIY CO2 system and was wondering if it makes a noticable difference to plants? and do i run it 24/7?

What are some good plants that will give great effect in an amazon type setup? (dont need to be strictly amazonian)

Keeping in mind all suggested items must be avail in Australia.

Hoping to stock it with 2-4 angels (2 will be removed after pairing) and 10-15 Rummy nosed tetras. Also after a loach/cat (sucking cat maybe) or something with very striking black and whit bands and does not grow too big just for some added interest as part of the clean up crew.

and also after a site that has great pics of amazon type setups...to give me some ideas.

Thanks in advance

Regards Darren

P.S.

Here are the plants we like (may not have all these)


Glossostigma elatinoides
Eleocharis parvula Hair Grass
Echinodorus tenellus Pygmy chain sword
Weeping moss
Christmas moss
java moss

Hydrocotyle verticillata Whorled/Marsh Pennywort
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov' Java Fern (Crested Jave Fern)
Anubias afzelii
Anubias Nano
Didiplis diandra Blood star grass

Microsorum pteropus Java Fern
Anubias barteri Giant Anubias
Anubias barteri 'coffeefolia' Coffee Leaf Anubias
Lobelia cardinalis

Crinson sails amazon sword
Blyxa echinosperma Bamboo Plant
Myriophyllum aquaticum Brazilian Millfoil
Myriophyllum matogrossensis Red Stem Millfoil
Myriophyllum hippuroides Western Millfoil


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

These are 2 of the more comprehensive plant guides I've found:

PlantGeek

Dennerle


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks Laurel, had found the plant geek but the other is new


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

You're very welcome!

Here's few more of my favs:

Steve Hampton's site

Aquatic Eden

Aquatic Plant Resources


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

You're very welcome!

Here's few more of my favs:

Steve Hampton's site

Aquatic Eden

Aquatic Plant Resources

What's your lighting? (And I'm not a CO2-er myself, but I hear everywhere that pressurized CO2 kicks butt over DIY; less mess, easier to control, more predictable, etc)


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Laurel, 

I have at the moment 2x20w fluros but in the next two weeks getting t5 lighting and as for co2 i will use DIY until cashflow increases lol 

Regards Darren


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry bout the double post- guess my "edit" button did something funny? lol

What plants you get is very dependent on how much lighting you have. How much wattage will you have and what kelvin rating on your new bulbs?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Here they are here 2 globes 10000k each i think http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2FT-Double-T...ryZ20754QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

OK so that's 48w of T5 lighting for a 32gallon tank, that puts you at 1.5 watts per gallon which equals a low light tank. Look for "low light" plants when you're making your species selections. 10,000k are good bulbs. 

If you're wanting South American plants, swords (Echinodorus sp.), Vallisnerias, Bacopa, and weeping moss are a few I recognize off the bat in your list of plants. Crypts, java moss and java ferns, and anubias would probably do well, too. Make sure you have a few fast-growing stem plants like water wisteria from the getgo to be sure you out-compete algae.

You don't need CO2 in a low light tank, but it won't hurt. Keep the questions coming! lol


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

damn i thought that would put me in the high light range lol can I get bigger globes?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

would putting 4 of those globes put me up higher?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

laurel how about these? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/600MM-Long-A...ryZ20754QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

No you can't put bigger globes to increase your light output for 2 reasons; 1- if you increased the wattage of the bulbs you use you'll damage your fixture; 2) if you increase the kelvin of your bulbs you'll end up out of the range that plants can use (kelvin really only refers to the light's color spectrum, not overall light output).

I personally would recommend staying just where you are in regards to lighting. Increasing your wattage will make your tank very high maintenance. There is still a very large selection of plants you can grow with 1.5 wpg, especially South American plants like swords and vals. These plants would do find without CO2 and would do even better with it even with your current wattage. I'd highly recommend you master the basics at this wattage; there's always time to increase the complexity of your setup and upgrade your wattage later?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

cool thanks for that and the small stick is gone


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Sphearion (Jan 28, 2008)

I use a 4ft shop light over my 55 gallon so 80 watts total light (t12) gives me 1.45wpg low light tank... I do use diy co2 and in the last few weeks just since adding the 2nd 2litre bottle I have noticed a dramatic increase in plant growth. here are some that I successfully keep and are growing quickly in low-light with diyco2 and dosing flourish as per the bottle.

Hygrophila difformis - Water Wisteria
Microsorum pteropus - Java Fern
Sagittaria subulata - Dwarf Sagittaria
Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea' - Money Wort
Vesicularia dubyana - Java Moss
Nymphoides aquatica - Banana Plant
Egeria densa - Anachris

Not sure how many would fit into a South American theme.. but its an idea.. also the plantfinder here and the plantguide at plantgeek.net is a good help for locating lowlight plants


----------

